# Gary Tonon is 3-0



## Hanzou (Nov 11, 2018)

Joining the ranks of Ryan Hall, Kron Gracie, and McKenzie Dern who are former Bjj world champions and are currently undefeated in MMA.

Hope the links work:

ONE Championship on Twitter

Great finish. Love the transitions that led to the submission.


----------

